# Thoughts on Powder Coating Casting/Poling Platform?



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I've had both and I prefer the brushed aluminum. Powder coating looks great but one chip from a fly or anything compromises it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get it powdercoated make sure you coat all the stainless fasteners that touch it with TefGel or some other corrosion inhibitor or the dissimilar metal corrosion will eat it up starting at the fasteners. Other than that powdercoating is awesome if it’s done right and done thick. The first little chip that makes it to the aluminum will start corroding in no time though.


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the quick feedback guys!


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

No first hand experience... but has anyone tried line-x? Seems it would hold up better and be easier to touch up if need be.


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

Initially I wanted to go the line-x route--have heard really good reviews. But, being in the Panhandle, it's a haul to get the boat down to Sarasota and back.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would do a line-x over powder coat. You can also touch it up unlike powder coating. Once you chip the powder coat it will all start to peel off from the damaged area. To "touch up you would have to sand blast everything off and re-powder coat.

There are plenty of places you could take off your platform cast/poling to and have them line-x it.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I wouldn’t do either line-x or powder coat. First, the quotes I’ve gotten have been more than I want to spend. Second, I’ve had powder coat get to looking really bad with chips and corrosion. Bare or anodized AL will do that too, but it still looks ok. What I am interested in trying is appliance paint. I’ve seen AL wheels that look great painted and that type of paint seems to be very durable.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

As far as the money aspect if someone is building with mill finish tubing vs anodized the cost of coating the entire piece is pretty similar to what you would pay to have it all done with anodized. 

Just as a thought for folks when having stuff built. Seems like a waste of money to have anodized used to build something just to cover it up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> I wouldn’t do either line-x or powder coat. First, the quotes I’ve gotten have been more than I want to spend. Second, I’ve had powder coat get to looking really bad with chips and corrosion. Bare or anodized AL will do that too, but it still looks ok. What I am interested in trying is appliance paint. I’ve seen AL wheels that look great painted and that type of paint seems to be very durable.


Powdercoat applied correctly blows appliance enamel out of the water as far as abrasion resistance.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Owned both. Currently have coated platforms, I will never have bare platforms again unless my boat lived in the water or on a lift. Rock chips while trailering are a concern, but there are things you can do to mitigate risk. If you do get a chip it's easy enough to repair but you have to prep the area correctly. A little acetone and a little touch up paint and your back in business. It's tough stuff so it's not exactly easy to chip. My front platform has been dinged a few times by tackle but so far no chips or scratches.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

No offense in advance, but I've never cared much for what other people think, like, etc... In my opinion, if you want a black poling platform (and the funds are available), do what will make you happy with YOUR boat. Just my .02


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I black powder coated aluminum on my boat. It is coated over anodized which doesn't give it the best bonding. I've got a few chips that need to be taken care of. My buddy has some truck bed liner coating on his aluminum and it looks good and is super tough. If I was building one from new, that's what I would do.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Line-X is awesome for metal work on skiffs....but it can be pricey.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you get it powdercoated make sure you coat all the stainless fasteners that touch it with TefGel or some other corrosion inhibitor or the dissimilar metal corrosion will eat it up starting at the fasteners. Other than that powdercoating is awesome if it’s done right and done thick. The first little chip that makes it to the aluminum will start corroding in no time though.



fasteners in powder coated pieces should have a plastic bushing around them - the bushings should fit in the holes on the piece for the fastener.

powder coat may look nice,however,first chip in it and it's all downhill from there...


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Love the look of black powder coating. I’ve had it on most of my skiffs. 

That being said, just did plain aluminum on my new Pro. I was tired of all the chips from trailering. They will all get cancer eventually from the different metals. You will get 5-10 years out of it though before it’s noticeable or needs to be addressed.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have a black platform since 06. Still looks great and does not get hot. If you do damage it. Repair asap with black outboard paint.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

My two cents. Line-x is sweet, and should be seriously considered.

If you go the powder coating route (which will look better than Line-x), find an industrial powder coater who typically coats parts for chem plants, oilfield, etc. We have a plethora of them here on the Texas coast, and the industrial coaters generally use a thicker coat than some of the aesthetic type shops that coat parts for motorcycles, cars, and such.

I've had quite a bit of aluminum coated, and yes it will chip, but it can be touched up with black appliance epoxy and will not be too noticeable.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a clear protective film that works very well for stopping road trash from chipping up your platforms. I can't remember the name but if you're lazy like me you just bring your skiff to an auto detail professional and let them stick it on there.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Those who have gone the Line-X route, does it get hot to the touch after sitting in the sun?


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> Those who have gone the Line-X route, does it get hot to the touch after sitting in the sun?


I don't have any experience with powder coating or Line x, but I do have quite a bit of experience with Awlgrip. It's definitely not a cheap alternative, but I can guarantee if you treat the aluminum properly, and prime and paint with Awlgrip, it will never peel or chip. Problem is you would need to buy the Alodine aluminum etch, plus primer and catalyst, paint and catalyst, and reducers, and I don't know if anyone sells it in less than quart sized cans, and a quart is enough to paint at least a dozen platforms and probably much more.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

seapro17sv said:


> I don't have any experience with powder coating or Line x, but I do have quite a bit of experience with Awlgrip. It's definitely not a cheap alternative, but I can guarantee if you treat the aluminum properly, and prime and paint with Awlgrip, it will never peel or chip. Problem is you would need to buy the Alodine aluminum etch, plus primer and catalyst, paint and catalyst, and reducers, and I don't know if anyone sells it in less than quart sized cans, and a quart is enough to paint at least a dozen platforms and probably much more.



you're absolutely correct ! and you're absolutely correct on your coating process technique as well !


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

seapro17sv said:


> I don't have any experience with powder coating or Line x, but I do have quite a bit of experience with Awlgrip.


Have you ever thought about painting an aluminum trailer with awlgrip?


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Ive had lineX on the metalwork of the last two skiffs ive built. Its fantastic- i have never seen a chip or defect in the finish develop yet. It does get warm (black, duh), but never hot to the touch. I also really like the slight texture to the finish- on the poling platform this keeps the steps from getting slippery, and helps keep your feet from sliding over the edges of the platform while poling. As mentioned above, the only real downside to lineX is the cost. Zero maintenance down the road though, so a good investment imho.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

LineX well worth the investment. The only real downside is the lighter colors can be hard to keep looking clean but if you get black, it’s a non-issue. It doesn’t get hot, it’s grippy when barefoot, unbelievably durable.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Have you ever thought about painting an aluminum trailer with awlgrip?





why ??


----------



## PopPopEd (Jan 18, 2020)

Airplanes are made from aluminum. No one in that industry wants a chip in the paint to cause corrosion blistering. I've adopted that industry's method to corrosion treat the underlying aluminum prior to paint that has stood the test of time and abuse in a constant, never rinsed, salt water environment.

Alodine 1201 is a chromate chemical bond to the underlying aluminum that is very easy to use. Youtube videos are available. 

Basically:
1. Acid etch the aluminum with a scrubby pad 1 part acid into 3 parts water. Keep the aluminum WET. Do not let it dry, even for a second. Use rubber acid gloves and eye protection. The aluminum has to be completely clean.

2. Wet the clean etched part. Keep the aluminum WET. Do not let it dry, even for a second.

3. Apply Alodine and let it stand for at least 5 minutes and dry.

4. The procedures will cause a practically indestructible bond to prevent any corrosion. But the Alodine is ugly. It's a mottled brown/yellow film. Paint with something good, a two-part polyurethane or epoxy.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I black powder coated aluminum on my boat. It is coated over anodized which doesn't give it the best bonding. I've got a few chips that need to be taken care of. My buddy has some truck bed liner coating on his aluminum and it looks good and is super tough. If I was building one from new, that's what I would do.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

If powder coater sand blasts anodized correctly with appropriate media anodized coating is gone and your back to bare aluminum, have a friend that does my sons work ,seen it in action.Without proper prep powder coat is as effective as a can of krylon


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

My stuff is matte black powdercoated, poling platform, grab bar, steering wheel. I like it a lot. 
We just remodeled our master bathroom and I convinced wife to do matte black fixtures, shower frames, mirror frame....so I'm not the best at giving unbiased advice


----------

